# Command cam or command cam plus?



## KStover (Jan 24, 2009)

I’m looking for a good hunting bow and I have heard/read a lot of good things about Hoyt’s command cams. I am a die hard wheel shooter, never cared much for cams, but would like to have a little more speed for hunting. If any of you have shot the original command cams and the command cams plus, I would like to know which one you prefer and why. I have tried the cam & 1/2 and do not care for it at all.

Thanx
Keith


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

KStover said:


> I’m looking for a good hunting bow and I have heard/read a lot of good things about Hoyt’s command cams. I am a die hard wheel shooter, never cared much for cams, but would like to have a little more speed for hunting. If any of you have shot the original command cams and the command cams plus, I would like to know which one you prefer and why. I have tried the cam & 1/2 and do not care for it at all.
> 
> Thanx
> Keith


Hey Keith , been a long time since shooting them , but I know I much preferred the command cam + , neither one have a solid back wall like todays cams , the + cam to me was smoother , a little faster , a little firmer wall ( but still spongy compared to todays stuff ) and , for me anyway , more shooter friendly ...... one of the best cams Hoyt ever made IMHO


----------



## KStover (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks ia bhtr

That is exactly the type of info that I am look for.

Keith


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

I have a bow with command cams I like it a lot better than the first cam.5 Hoyt put out.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

*CC cam and the C2?*

Keith,

I am shooting the command cams at he present time. I have a pair of C2 on the way to me. The command cam I am shooting is not slaved together like the plus. It is the older one. It increases in weight quickly and drops into a kerplunck of a backside. Being a wheel shooter you may not like that. Gerald Hickman a world champion NFAA shooter with fingers recently told me he built up a protec with C2 cams that was the smoothest shooting bow he has had so far. I am waiting on my cams and cables to build mine. I will let ya know how mine shoots with C2's. 

I am shooting 03 protec with command cams (original), LX Pro limbs, 46 1/2 ATA, 62#, 2 finger under. I would not say it is smooth in comparison to a wheel. I am shooting about 238 FPS @ 27 3/4" draw, 360 Gr. arrow. The bow has a 9 1/8" BH and is forgiving to shoot. Here is the photo of the cam I am shooting. In a hunting bow, I would still stick with at least some ATA length w/ cams, IMHO.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Jeff, that's one sweet looking ProTec!...As for the C-2 cams, that is THE cam that I like best over-all, on a conventional limb bow.....I have had C-2 cams on my last 3 Hoyt's, (not including the Aspen that We had)........My Pro Elite with XT-3000 limbs has C-2's on it now....I chrono'd it today, it was kinda slow, at least slower than I thought it would be, but I haven't "Tweeked" it or tried to speed tune it...Most archers that draw a bow with C-2's, that are properly set up, guess the max. weight of the bow to be 5# or more lighter than the bow actually draws....VERY firm wall, and the arrow speed is on average only about 5-6 f.p.s. behind a Spiral cam, all things being equal....A bit more valley than a Spiral,, and much much easier to shoot Fingers with....I hope that Your new bow shoots Lights Out for 'Ya!...Take Care.......Jim


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

*ole Yeller*

This one was built from parts, just got it together. I am anxiously awaiting the C2 cams! :teeth:


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

*C2 = Command cam + ?*

Is a C2 what is referred to as a command cam +?


----------



## KStover (Jan 24, 2009)

dragonheart said:


> Keith,
> 
> 
> I am shooting 03 protec with command cams (original), LX Pro limbs, 46 1/2 ATA, 62#, 2 finger under. I would not say it is smooth in comparison to a wheel. I am shooting about 238 FPS @ 27 3/4" draw, 360 Gr. arrow. The bow has a 9 1/8" BH and is forgiving to shoot. Here is the photo of the cam I am shooting. In a hunting bow, I would still stick with at least some ATA length w/ cams, IMHO.



Now that’s interesting info. I just shot all three of my Hoyt’s with accuwheels through my chronograph. I have two 03/04 Protec LX bows and a Vantage LTD. Shooting a 355g arrow the LTD at 50# shot 235fps, one of the Protecs is set at 54# shot 235 fps, the other Protec set at 60# shot 243fps. My draw, 30.5” is longer than yours, but overall I’d have to say that the command cams don’t seem to be any faster. I may just swap to heaver limbs on the LTD, which I already own, and hunt with it.

Thanx for the info

Keith


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

Keith,

I think a command cam that would fit your draw would be quite a bit faster than the wheels. You have tons of draw length on me and that would give you lots more speed.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

BTW, with an accuwheel, I was only shooting about 214 FPS, 360 gr arrow, at about 58 pounds.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

dragonheart said:


> Is a C2 what is referred to as a command cam +?


...Jeff, the C2 that I am talking about is the regular C2 that Hoyt brought out in '07, mostly on Target bows, but Hoyt did put the C2's on the 38 Ultra, and 38 Pro's, if they were Camo....The Cam 1/2 Plus that came out about the same time is very close to the C-2 in draw cycle and speed, but the C2 is a tick faster, and oddly enough, a bit smoother...Jim


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

dragonheart said:


> BTW, with an accuwheel, I was only shooting about 214 FPS, 360 gr arrow, at about 58 pounds.


......Jeff, this is very close to the arrow speeds that I got when I Chrono'd the Aspen, at approx. 60#, and 28" draw length...The Hanson spring scale said 61#, and I shot 310 grain arrows at an average of 232 f.p.s., if my memory serves me right....The most surprising wheel bow that I've chrono'd yet was the PSE that I had, actually the wheels were "Energy" wheels, but at 28", and 60#, I shot the same arrows at approx. 260 f.p.s., this bow was 42" ATA, and had around an 8" brace height...I'm having a hard time remembering the bow......Getting older kinda sucks for memory, when I remember, I'll post it....I know that the PSE did have Barnsdale limbs on it....With the long riser, and shorter XT-3000 limbs, even with Accuwheels, I'd think that the Vantage LTD would shoot 250-260 f.p.s. at 28" draw, and 5 g.p.p. arrows....I've got a Recurve, 21" DAS Elite riser, and with Medium PSE X-Pression limbs , at 64", and 27" draw, that will shoot 6 g.p.p. arrows over 200 f.p.s. easily....Should be 210-220 f.p.s. no problem.....The same limbs, on a 25" riser, at 68", and 8.5" brace weighing 42#, shoots 316 grain arrows at 26.5" draw at 190 f.p.s.....Pretty quick for a recurve, and at a longer draw length, the Wheel bows should be considerably faster, I'd think.????..Sometimes these things will fool 'Ya, though......Take Care.......Jim


----------



## KStover (Jan 24, 2009)

dragonheart said:


> BTW, with an accuwheel, I was only shooting about 214 FPS, 360 gr arrow, at about 58 pounds.


Now that's a good comparison. 214fps with wheels @ 58#. 238 fps with command cams @ 62#.

Thanx
Keith


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

The bow that I had from PSE was a Mach 9, with Barnsdale limbs from the PSE Custom Shop....It had recurved limbs, and PSE Energy wheels,( I cant remember the what these Energy wheels were called), and was the fastest, quietest, and sweetest shooting "Recurve" limb compound bow that I've owned yet.....I shoulda hung onto that bow...Jim


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

*C2*

Here is a photo of the C2 cams that I have. These are #1 size. Gerald told that the bow he built had C2 #1.5 on 03' protec with LX limbs built a 29" draw bow. I think that the #1 that I have will give me too long a draw, and I have a set of 0.5 coming. I am thinking about taking the aspen riser, XT 2000limbs that I have, and the #1 C2 and building a bow. It would be only around 40" ata and I think it might be critical, but I want to experiement buiding an unmarked 3-d bow. Trying to work with the pieces I have.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

*older PSE*

Jim, 

I know that model PSE you are talking about and that was arguably one of, if not the best finger bow PSE has ever produced.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Jeff...My Pro Elite with XT 3000 limbs has #1.5 C2 cams on it, and the timing marks are pretty much centered on the bottom limb....It is a 28" draw....The Aspen, with XT-2000 limbs, and #1 C2 cams will probably not be long enough for Your draw length, unless the XT 2000 limb You have are the older, 1st generation 2000 limbs which are longer....The Aspen riser is very close to the same length as the ProTec/Pro Elite length, 23", I believe , but the deflex riser of the Aspen will add some draw length...Post up some pics when You get it done...I had thought that an Aspen or Oasis riser, with XT-2000 limbs, and an agressive cam might make a good Finger bow, being a heavy deflexed riser to point/hold good, and the faster cams to make the difference for a bit more arrow speed....I might end up putting XT-2000 limbs back on my Pro Elite....I'd like to find a used set with low deflection numbers, and set up the Pro Elite with the shorter limbs, and Accuwheels...it might shoot good....Take care......Jim


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

Aspen with XT2000 will be way too short, unstrung it is 41" ata.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

dragonheart said:


> Aspen with XT2000 will be way too short, unstrung it is 41" ata.


......Jeff, what is the length of the Aspen riser, from end of limb pocket, to end of limb pocket??.....Maybe I'm messed up, but I thought that it was very close to the same length as the ProTec/Pro Elite...Must be around 20"-21"...The ProTec/Pro Elite riser is 23".....Jim


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

KStover said:


> Now that’s interesting info. I just shot all three of my Hoyt’s with accuwheels through my chronograph. I have two 03/04 Protec LX bows and a Vantage LTD. Shooting a 355g arrow the LTD at 50# shot 235fps, one of the Protecs is set at 54# shot 235 fps, the other Protec set at 60# shot 243fps. My draw, 30.5” is longer than yours, but overall I’d have to say that the command cams don’t seem to be any faster. I may just swap to heaver limbs on the LTD, which I already own, and hunt with it.
> 
> Thanx for the info
> 
> Keith



I am getting 257 fps at 60#, 30.5" DL with a 377 grain arrow out of my 2002 Protec, 3000 limbs and #3 Command Cam plus cams. I have Crackers strings/cables on it and I feel that they do make a difference!


----------



## KStover (Jan 24, 2009)

ProtecMan said:


> I am getting 257 fps at 60#, 30.5" DL with a 377 grain arrow out of my 2002 Protec, 3000 limbs and #3 Command Cam plus cams. I have Crackers strings/cables on it and I feel that they do make a difference!


ProtecMan

I just sent you the funds for the bow. I've bought three Protecs in the last three months, two LX pros and your 02 with the command cams. Maybe I should change me ID to ProtecMan2...


Thanx
Keith


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

KStover said:


> ProtecMan
> 
> I just sent you the funds for the bow. I've bought three Protecs in the last three months, two LX pros and your 02 with the command cams. Maybe I should change me ID to ProtecMan2...
> 
> ...


I think you should!:smile:


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

dragonheart said:


> Keith,
> 
> I am shooting the command cams at he present time. I have a pair of C2 on the way to me. The command cam I am shooting is not slaved together like the plus. It is the older one. It increases in weight quickly and drops into a kerplunck of a backside. Being a wheel shooter you may not like that. Gerald Hickman a world champion NFAA shooter with fingers recently told me he built up a protec with C2 cams that was the smoothest shooting bow he has had so far. I am waiting on my cams and cables to build mine. I will let ya know how mine shoots with C2's.
> 
> I am shooting 03 protec with command cams (original), LX Pro limbs, 46 1/2 ATA, 62#, 2 finger under. I would not say it is smooth in comparison to a wheel. I am shooting about 238 FPS @ 27 3/4" draw, 360 Gr. arrow. The bow has a 9 1/8" BH and is forgiving to shoot. Here is the photo of the cam I am shooting. In a hunting bow, I would still stick with at least some ATA length w/ cams, IMHO.


The cam in the left picture looks like the command cam plus. I guess I have been wrong all this time thinking it was.


----------

